# New Invert Owner here!



## dhhs2817 (May 5, 2016)

Hey everyone, I'm Ian. I'm a bit of a new invert owner. I have a T that i've had for a couple years, and I've also got two T. sinensis, at L3 and L4. Eventually I'll be looking to get some new cool beasts to add to my collection, but for now I'll be raising my mantids.


----------



## Sarah K (May 5, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## avn (May 5, 2016)

What's a T. do you mean tarantula?


----------



## sschind (May 5, 2016)

avn said:


> What's a T. do you mean tarantula?


You, of all people, should not have to ask what a T is.


----------



## Rick (May 5, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## CosbyArt (May 5, 2016)

Hello Ian and welcome to the forum


----------



## MantisGalore (May 5, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## avn (May 5, 2016)

sschind said:


> You, of all people, should not have to ask what a T is.









WUT?


----------



## sschind (May 5, 2016)

avn said:


> WUT?


Isn't that Mr T in your avatar or whatever those little picture thingies are called?


----------



## guapoalto049 (May 6, 2016)

welcome!


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 6, 2016)

WElcome!


----------



## LAME (May 6, 2016)

Lol..

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## avn (May 6, 2016)

sschind said:


> Isn't that Mr T in your avatar or whatever those little picture thingies are called?


oh oh oh ok. wow I really misinterpreted it. 

Yeah Mr. T


----------



## sschind (May 7, 2016)

avn said:


> oh oh oh ok. wow I really misinterpreted it.
> 
> Yeah Mr. T


The ultimate T right?  I pity the fool.

I tried to put a smiley emoticon in my first post so you would know I was joking but for some reason they wouldn't load for that reply.


----------

